# Horry Talking Trash



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

http://www.dailynews.com/Stories/0,1413,200~20955~1529187,00.html

"I dealt with two of the most ballhogging people in the world," Horry said, referring to O'Neal and Kobe Bryant. "(Duncan) is not like that. You're not going to read anything in the paper about 'My teammates need to get me the ball,' like another big man we know." 

Horry remains skeptical about the Lakers' new strategy of collecting Hall of Famers instead of role players. 

"Sometimes you have too many big dogs, it doesn't work out for you." 


He might be joking a little bit, but I hope Shaq throwns one down on him and Kobe posterizes him.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Well, it's like this: those two ballhogs GAVE HIM THREE RINGS!!!!
Yeah, i bet Horry suffered a lot by playing wiyh Kobe and Shaq. If i remember correctly, i could see him crying during the THREE championship parades in LA.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

I guarantee, if Horry makes that 3 against the Spurs, LA wins 4th straight title. :yes:


----------



## Bball_Doctor (Dec 29, 2002)

It is obvious Horry is pissted for the Lakers to not pursue him as least harder. The guy had to settle for a one year deal with SA with probably much less money. But it is probably still higher than the veteran minimum which the Lakers I believe wanted to sign him at. Horry was not effective at all last season or really the last 2. The guy hits clutch shots but he misses a ton of shots in the middle of the game that would have probably NOT have lead to a need for a clutch shot. The guy is wining...shut up Horry. He calls Kobe and Shaq ballhogs...well who the hell would pass to you especially when you missed a WHOPPING 36 out of 38 three point attempts in the postseason. Worst yet shot sub .400 for the last THREE seasons. Oh shut up...I was never high on Horry. Like I said he hits clutch shots...wins fans...but seriously he MISSES A TON that would have probably lead to NOT having a need for a clutch shot at the end of the game.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

Well Damn Horry, you'd think he'd be more grateful...............


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

...and people were begging for us to re-sign him like he was some sort of legend. He's not Magic. He's not Wilt. He's not Karrem. He's not Baylor. He's not West. He's not Shaq. He's not Kobe. He's Worthy. Hell, he isn't even Byron in my eyes. He was a nice role player who made some clutch shots but he'll never be a legend. He is what he is and he doesn't deserve some sort of royal treatment. See ya Rob.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bball_Doctor</b>!
> It is obvious Horry is pissted for the Lakers to not pursue him as least harder. The guy had to settle for a one year deal with SA with probably much less money. But it is probably still higher than the veteran minimum which the Lakers I believe wanted to sign him at. Horry was not effective at all last season or really the last 2. The guy hits clutch shots but he misses a ton of shots in the middle of the game that would have probably NOT have lead to a need for a clutch shot. The guy is wining...shut up Horry. He calls Kobe and Shaq ballhogs...well who the hell would pass to you especially when you missed a WHOPPING 36 out of 38 three point attempts in the postseason. Worst yet shot sub .400 for the last THREE seasons. Oh shut up...I was never high on Horry. Like I said he hits clutch shots...wins fans...but seriously he MISSES A TON that would have probably lead to NOT having a need for a clutch shot at the end of the game.


My sentiments exactly.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

We gave up Horry tributes now ths cat talks trash. I say we start a bash Horry thread now. He's officially the enemy now. 

Rob Horry is a Bum  

This is funny a day after the dieshards gave him some dap. 

Wouldn't have expected Horry to have done something like this. He's gonna be on the wrong side of the beatings now.


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

Hmm robert theres a reason we didnt pass u the ball..
i think act. 55 reasons.. 3 for 58 from three!! ALL WIDE OPEN!!!
Like i said before good ridance.. he is the most OVERRATED PLAYER IN THE LEAGUE...


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Bball_Doctor</b>!
> It is obvious Horry is pissted for the Lakers to not pursue him as least harder. The guy had to settle for a one year deal with SA with probably much less money. But it is probably still higher than the veteran minimum which the Lakers I believe wanted to sign him at. Horry was not effective at all last season or really the last 2. The guy hits clutch shots but he misses a ton of shots in the middle of the game that would have probably NOT have lead to a need for a clutch shot. The guy is wining...shut up Horry. He calls Kobe and Shaq ballhogs...well who the hell would pass to you especially when you missed a WHOPPING 36 out of 38 three point attempts in the postseason. Worst yet shot sub .400 for the last THREE seasons. Oh shut up...I was never high on Horry. Like I said he hits clutch shots...wins fans...but seriously he MISSES A TON that would have probably lead to NOT having a need for a clutch shot at the end of the game.


True dat.:yes:


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I hope Horry blocks a Shaq jump hook and dunks on Kobe and then hits the game winner and talks trash about Mitch in the press.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

This is priceless. You guys give him no less than four "Goodbye Rob, Thanks for the Memories, yadda, yadda, yadda" and then he disses you the very next day. Classic.

And now the sentiments are...

"Oh, he wasn't that good anyways."

"Yeah, he is the most overrated player in the league."

"Horry is a bum."

That's within 24 hours. Damien still has an Horry avatar, although he hasn't joined in on the bashing.

He's a bum that won you a championship. Had the ball not been booted out to him for a game-winning three against the Kings, you would only have two-peated. Believe that. But now that he's told all the Lakers and their fans to piss off, you start pointing out his shortcomings in the same years that you formerly lauded him ad nauseum.

I've said he's sucked his entire career, especially the last four years, and nobody listens. No Laker fans listen. Horry bashes Lakers. Laker fans finally agree with me. That's what it takes, huh?

How do you people actually sleep at night? :rofl:


----------



## Scuall (Jul 25, 2002)

I didn't mind Horry all that much, mainly due to the fact that while he was on the court, Madsen and Walker were on the bench. I didn't expect him to take potshots at the Lakers, but then I remembered the situation that got him here. Yes, that's right, the infamous towel throwing incident in Phoenix.

I'm not going to bash him. He came to LA as a small forward, and bulked up out of necessity in order to play the 4. He's hit some memorable shots, and without him, Sacramento wins the 2002 Championship. 

Rob can talk trash all he wants, it won't matter. I doubt that he'll get any floor time in SA.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Scuall</b>!
> I didn't mind Horry all that much, mainly due to the fact that while he was on the court, Madsen and Walker were on the bench. I didn't expect him to take potshots at the Lakers, but then I remembered the situation that got him here. Yes, that's right, the infamous towel throwing incident in Phoenix.
> 
> I'm not going to bash him. He came to LA as a small forward, and bulked up out of necessity in order to play the 4. He's hit some memorable shots, and without him, Sacramento wins the 2002 Championship.
> ...


My thoughts exactly...:yes: 

Cya Rob, make sure the door does'nt hit you on the way out!


----------



## antiblazer (Mar 21, 2003)

*in defense of horry*

horry might sound a bit bitter from how things went down, but...

1. he was professional while he in a Laker uniform. When he played for the Lakers, he kept his opinions to himself so he didn't disrupt the chemistry. Not like some people, like Glen Rice or his wife. 

2. He WANTED to come back to the Lakers, but the Lakers had very little interest in him. I mean, really, he choose $5 million and a team much closer to his family in Houston than $1 million in LA, many miles away from his sick daughter. Simple choice.

"It was extremely tough, man," Horry said of leaving the Lakers. "We tried to wait and wait to see what the Lakers were going to do. And they said, 'Robert's not our first option. He's our second or third option.' I just didn't feel like they wanted me back."

3. yeah, he did suck at the end. But he did everything the team asked him to do. He was supposed to be a backup PF, behind AC Green, Horace Grant, Samaki Walker. But they either left the team or sucked even more. He had to play starters minutes with a body that broke down a lot.

When he was on the Lakers, he was the consummate role player. What more can you ask for?


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> This is priceless. You guys give him no less than four "Goodbye Rob, Thanks for the Memories, yadda, yadda, yadda" and then he disses you the very next day. Classic.
> 
> And now the sentiments are...
> ...



I'm just kidding man Horry's cool he's just letting off some steam. Quite frankly Shaq and Kobe have been fighting over tha ball but they're 2 dominating players you would expect that. Tim Duncan doesn't have to share the ball with a superstar so he is clearly the only real 1st option. Its all good especially when we start spanking the Spurs.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Scuall</b>!
> I didn't mind Horry all that much, mainly due to the fact that while he was on the court, Madsen and Walker were on the bench. I didn't expect him to take potshots at the Lakers, but then I remembered the situation that got him here. Yes, that's right, the infamous towel throwing incident in Phoenix.
> 
> I'm not going to bash him. He came to LA as a small forward, and bulked up out of necessity in order to play the 4. He's hit some memorable shots, and without him, Sacramento wins the 2002 Championship.
> ...


Great post! And before some of you call Rob bitter, maybe this is how some of the Lakers feel about Shaq/Kobe and don't say it?


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jemel Irief</b>!
> 
> 
> Great post! And before some of you call Rob bitter, maybe this is how some of the Lakers feel about Shaq/Kobe and don't say it?


Maybe they should have the balls to step up and say something then. Rob certainly didn't. He waited until after he found a new team to say something. That is one of the biggest problems I have with our role players. Shaq and Kobe diss them all the time and they don't say ****. It isn't PJ's responsibility or Kupchak's responsibility to say something. Have some freaking self respect.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

Well I'm sure Devean George, Mark Madsen, Mitch Richmond, Glen Rice, Samaki Walker, Derek Fisher, Jelani McCoy, Brian Shaw, and any other player whom otherwise would have ZERO rings are quite thankful to have played with Shaq and Kobe.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Let Horry Talk Trash, He is A spur, just like Shaq talking Crap about the "queens" who cares, any way duncan is boring to watch, his style and dunks never change 


DUMP 
DAVIS
:yes:


----------



## dsakilla (Jun 15, 2003)

Lakers fans need to be thanking Robert Horry and not trashing him like he was useless to you. The Lakers WOULDN'T have one three championships with Samaki Walker and Mark Madsen playing 30+ minutes a game.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>dsakilla</b>!
> Lakers fans need to be thanking Robert Horry and not trashing him like he was useless to you. The Lakers WOULDN'T have one three championships with Samaki Walker and Mark Madsen playing 30+ minutes a game.


Horry came off the bench in each of those three championships. Sure he was a great role player for the Lakers but he should get anymore credit than any of the others. The fact that he's bashing the whole Laker org just shows how much class he really has.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> 
> 
> Horry came off the bench in each of those three championships. Sure he was a great role player for the Lakers but he should get anymore credit than any of the others. The fact that he's bashing the whole Laker org just shows how much class he really has.


I kinda agree here. I don't see how the relationship soured. Had he performed well last season he'd still be with the Lakers but he had a horrible season. And an even worse post season. He missed all his three's against the Spurs. 

The only problem he should have is with himself for not coming through last season . But thats over with now. I don't see any thing productive coming from beefing with a team you experienced titles with. I think it would be a great shame for the fans to Boo Horry when he comes back to Staples. But if he doesn't stop running his mouth thats what will happen.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

First, rawse, be very careful when you say "laker fans" as we all are not in one group.

Guys, please remember that this is one quote. It does not tell the whole story or interview. he could have said it in a joking voice or pissed voice. we don't know. How much you wanna bet he comes out in the next couple of days and says it was taken out of context? Quotes like these sell newspapers. they do not tell the whole story.


----------



## dsakilla (Jun 15, 2003)

> Let Horry Talk Trash, He is A spur, just like Shaq talking Crap about the "queens" who cares, any way duncan is boring to watch, his style and dunks never change


If you want style watch And 1 mix tapes and not the NBA. Duncan doesn't play to satisfy  *edited** no need for that.  like yourself, he plays to win.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*I can't believe what I am hearing*

Without Horry, Shaq and Kobe have only two, maybe only one, maybe no championship rings.

Horry has FIVE RINGS, and he earned every one of them with his clutch play. Are you afraid he is going to get number 6?

Kobe IS a ballhog. This is news?

Obviously the guy is bitter the Lakers did not want him. Don't trash him and act like it was his fault for last year. Yes, he struggled. But Shaq was fat and not himself, and Kobe...well, maybe his mind was on other things :devil:


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

did you see his shooting percentage truth, a big part of the blame should go on him


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Everyone is telling people not to trash Robert Horry now.

Why the heck not? People can say what they want, especially after he trashed the Lakers.


----------



## Spartacus Triumvirate (Jan 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe45555</b>!
> I guarantee, if Horry makes that 3 against the Spurs, LA wins 4th straight title. :yes:


I guarantee if he missed the 3 against the Kings it would have ended at 2. :devil:


----------



## Spartacus Triumvirate (Jan 30, 2003)

C'mon guys quit being so full of yourselves.  Lets see how many titles Shaq and Kobe win now that they don't have Horry's coattails to ride anymore.


----------



## Spartacus Triumvirate (Jan 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> Everyone is telling people not to trash Robert Horry now.
> 
> Why the heck not? People can say what they want, especially after he trashed the Lakers.


DN, you're not familiar with the [get another job Bob]/[aged-washed-up player]/[victim] shield law?


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Spartacus Triumvirate</b>!
> C'mon guys quit being so full of yourselves.  Lets see how many titles Shaq and Kobe win now that they don't have Horry's coattails to ride anymore.



Hahahahahhhhhahahahahahahah

Riding Horry's coattails the 1st team all NBA'er that he is is gonna cripple the Lakers .Much the same way MJ rode Kerr's coattails.

WOW the Lakers forum has gotten popular. Never thought I'd see Horry defended by non Lakers fans.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

i hate it when sarcasm goes over people's heads.

that line totally cracked me up, Spartacus.


----------



## Spartacus Triumvirate (Jan 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>theWanker</b>!
> i hate it when sarcasm goes over people's heads.
> 
> that line totally cracked me up, Spartacus.


Thanks TW. I thought they'd appreciate a little levity, but I guess they're wound a little too tight right now.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>dsakilla</b>!
> 
> 
> If you want style watch And 1 mix tapes and not the NBA. Duncan doesn't play to satisfy  *edited** no need for that.  like yourself, he plays to win.


sorry and 1 tapes are the stupidist thing since "rome is burning"
but duncan does the same thing over and over while the kobe's and tmacs next move could not be thought about in the D's mind, duncan does this dunk over and over


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Spartacus Triumvirate</b>!
> 
> 
> Thanks TW. I thought they'd appreciate a little levity, but I guess they're wound a little too tight right now.


I caught the joke it was good.


----------



## JYD (Sep 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Locke</b>!
> Well I'm sure Devean George, Mark Madsen, Mitch Richmond, Glen Rice, Samaki Walker, Derek Fisher, Jelani McCoy, Brian Shaw, and any other player whom otherwise would have ZERO rings are quite thankful to have played with Shaq and Kobe.


Add JR Rider, John Salley, Rick Fox as riding along.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bball_Doctor</b>!
> It is obvious Horry is pissted for the Lakers to not pursue him as least harder. The guy had to settle for a one year deal with SA with probably much less money. But it is probably still higher than the veteran minimum which the Lakers I believe wanted to sign him at. Horry was not effective at all last season or really the last 2. The guy hits clutch shots <b>but he misses a ton of shots in the middle of the game that would have probably NOT have lead to a need for a clutch shot. The guy is wining...shut up Horry. He calls Kobe and Shaq ballhogs...well who the hell would pass to you especially when you missed a WHOPPING 36 out of 38 three point attempts in the postseason. </b>Worst yet shot sub .400 for the last THREE seasons. Oh shut up...I was never high on Horry. Like I said he hits clutch shots...wins fans...but seriously he MISSES A TON that would have probably lead to NOT having a need for a clutch shot at the end of the game.



Oh, do we agree on this or what? I detest it when people say that a Kobe or a TMac or whoever is a ball hog - who do they think should have the most shots?


----------



## Bball_Doctor (Dec 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TheRifleman</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, do we agree on this or what? I detest it when people say that a Kobe or a TMac or whoever is a ball hog - who do they think should have the most shots?


Exactly. Kobe and Shaq are the focal points of the Lakers offence. If he had made a good percentage of his shots maybe he would get the ball more often. I doubt Duncan would be passing to Horry beyond the three point line if he continued his horrendous playoff shooting. In which by the way he only made 0.05% (that means that he missed 95%) of them. The guy was sub .400 from the field for the last seasons! He is a good defensive player but he has no right to call out any of his past teammates especially Kobe and Shaq. Also to clarify I really have never been high on Horry...that is why I did not join in his goodbye parade...he is a role player and nothing more. Guy was overpaid seriously. To the people who said that if Horry had or had not hit those shots the Lakers wouldn't or would have won....blah blah....seriously...that is ALL speculation. Unless if Horry hit the game winner at the buzzer in game 7 of the NBA Finals he did not win any championship. His buzzer beaters won games yes but that does not mean the Lakers could not win the series. Same goes to when he missed. It is speculation to say they would or would not and speculation means little when it comes to reality...very little. The play of Kobe and Shaq and the mastermind of Phil is what won the Lakers championships. Fact is that he hit it and he didn't hit it. Fact is that Horry also shot .400 for the last 3 seasons and missed 36 of 38 three point attempts in last season's playoffs including .319 from the field. He has IMO been the most fustrating player for me in the Lakers organizer for the last 3 seasons. Like I said Horry was a solid role player...overrated and overpaid...but a solid role player and nothing more. Don't get me wrong I don't hate Horry never have...infact I appreciated his contribution to this franchise but some people simply overrate that contribution. I would never give Horry a heroes farewell only kudos...I rather save that farewell for Shaq or Phil when they retire. That is my opinion of course.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

*Re: I can't believe what I am hearing*



> Originally posted by <b>Truth34</b>!
> Without Horry, Shaq and Kobe have only two, maybe only one, maybe no championship rings.
> 
> Horry has FIVE RINGS, and he earned every one of them with his clutch play. Are you afraid he is going to get number 6?
> ...


Truth34 IS ABSOLUTLY RIGHT!!!!
I'm still fumed about Horry being ROBBED of his rightfull 3 (THREE) Finals M.V.P.s!!!!!!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

how can horry say that when he shoots 35 3's or what ever and makes 2, he should be the one asking 2 not get the ball so those crappy numbers dont continue


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

*Horry saved their sorry behinds many a game*

and oh when players leave the Lakers they become the crap of
the earth.

Last time I checked,Horry was probably the classiest player you
will ever see in a Laker uni..
particularly now


----------



## Spartacus Triumvirate (Jan 30, 2003)

Interesting Analysis of Spurs plus Big Shot Bob 



> The Spurs' next two moves were equally surreptitious. Under the buzz raised by Scottie Pippen returning to the Bulls, the Spurs quietly beat out the Lakers and Mavericks for Robert Horry. The announcement barely raised a murmur, but don't underestimate what Horry has left simply because he ran out of gas with the Lakers last season. Any 30-something natural small forward would have been in similar shape after playing power forward in the Western Conference, the league's stronghold of strength, size and talent these days. Let Big Shot Rob play 20 minutes off the bench as a "three" -- as he did on the Lakers' three championship teams -- and the legs that launched those back-breaking treys are a good bet to recover.


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> Rob Horry is a Bum


LOL...this is a dramatic change from all the "we'll miss you Rob" posts...and much more funny


----------



## starvydas (Jul 16, 2002)

> Posted by jazzy1 on July 23rd
> 
> THIS is a tribute to Big shot Rob
> 
> ...





> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1 on July 24th</b>!
> 
> Rob Horry is a Bum



:laugh: :laugh: Sorry couldn't help it. 

Funny how Horry goes from all time Lakers great to bum just by stating what all the Lakers' role players think.


----------



## Coyat (Jun 18, 2003)

Looks like a lot of people don't like to see Horry being burned!? 
Now, I'm not going to burn Horry. I've been a fan of 'Mr. Clutch jr" ever since he put on a Laker uniform. The comments did seem like it could be taken out of context. If he's just jokin, people just gotta chill. If he was serious, people just gotta chill. 

Yes he was great as a Laker. But as a Spur, he's now an enemy. As an the enemy he should be treated as a threat.


----------



## 33 (Nov 18, 2002)

:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: You Laker fans are funny as hell.


----------



## 33 (Nov 18, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>33</b>!
> :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: You Laker fans are funny as hell.



Who's gonna hit that big 3 pointer now, nervous *** Kareem Rush:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: THe Lakers will miss Horry. Yeah, he had a bad year, but he gave you three good years. I think the Lakers should have signed him to a one year deal to see what he had left in the tank. Remember, this past season Horry started at PF when he had been a SF his whole career. Maybe his legs were worn out by the post season. Now he plays with the defending champs and he will be playing the SF again, a less stressful position. I think Horry will do some damage for the Spurs....the same damage he was doing for the Lakers before his terrible post season.....you'll see:yes:


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>33</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Who's gonna hit that big 3 pointer now, nervous *** Kareem Rush:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: THe Lakers will miss Horry. Yeah, he had a bad year, but he gave you three good years. I think the Lakers should have signed him to a one year deal to see what he had left in the tank. Remember, this past season Horry started at PF when he had been a SF his whole career. Maybe his legs were worn out by the post season. Now he plays with the defending champs and he will be playing the SF again, a less stressful position. I think Horry will do some damage for the Spurs....the same damage he was doing for the Lakers before his terrible post season.....you'll see:yes:


Horry played PF for the Lakers before we went on the three-peat, so that is no excuse for his bad performance. He has shot under 40% for the past three seasons, so how is moving to SF going to help him? He isn't quick enough to guard the SF's of the league anymore...he is wearing out. The Spurs wasted their money.


----------



## Spartacus Triumvirate (Jan 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Coyat</b>!
> I've been a fan of 'Mr. Clutch jr" ever since he put on a Laker uniform.


Oh hell, I was a fan of him long before that. I loved him in "The Fresh Prince of Bel Air". :laugh:



> Originally posted by <b>Coyat</b>!
> If he's just jokin, people just gotta chill. If he was serious, people just gotta chill.


It'll all come out at the trial.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Spartacus Triumvirate</b>!
> 
> 
> Oh hell, I was a fan of him long before that. I loved him in "The Fresh Prince of Bel Air". :laugh:


:laugh:


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

My new avatar says it all.


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

I don't like it when players leave their club and then trash talk after they leave. Its almost like talking behind your back. I remember when Tracy McGrady left Toronto, his mother trash talked Vince Carter and his family. Thats just sad coming from people that make millions and millions in their careers. :no:


----------



## Kyle (Jul 1, 2003)

All I have to say is this, (and I know you all will agree) last year in the playoffs I wish Kobe and Shaq had deferred to Horry, Fisher, Madsen and Pargo. Then we would undoubtly had a 4th ring.


----------



## Spartacus Triumvirate (Jan 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Kyle</b>!
> All I have to say is this, (and I know you all will agree) last year in the playoffs I wish Kobe and Shaq had deferred to Horry, Fisher, Madsen and Pargo. Then we would undoubtly had a 4th ring.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>33</b>!
> :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: You Laker fans are funny as hell.


I know. :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: . I kind of liked Horry because he shot those threes but when he beat our team in 2002 and I was mad at him. As for Lakers fans, they should never forget him. He saved their butts on 2002 when Kings almost won the series. Now he's with Spurs and he's automatically a enemy. I am a Kings fan and Hedo Turkoglu fan. Now he's with Spurs but I'll always like him whether he beats Kings now or not. He will always be a King. Same with Horry. He'll be remembered for his three pointers.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Yes but Turkoglu didn't talk trash about the Kings when he left.


----------

